# Rastreador de Cortocircuito automotriz



## everardors (Feb 16, 2015)

pues quisiera pedirles, si alguien tiene idea de como trabaja este aparato o como podria hacer algo que funcione similar, gracias


----------



## lucegiar2005 (Feb 21, 2015)

Mira este link y creo que encontrarás una idea de como va la cosa. Un abrazo
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/trazacab/index.htm


----------

